# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bufet khách sạn Quê Hương - bufet ngon Saigon

## thuylinhbp

Nằm trong "thành phố bận rộn và nổi tiếng bậc nhất" của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, chỉ cần 5 phút để đi đến trung tâm hành chính, thương mại, mua sắm và giải trí của thành phố, khách sạn Quế Hương - Liberty thực sự là nơi lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ dưỡng của bạn hoặc chuyến đi cho việc kinh doanh của bạn .. . Với tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3 sao, Quê Hương - Liberty là nơi hứa hẹn sẽ cung cấp những phương tiện và dịch vụ tốt nhất. Đối với khách sạn Quê Hương - Liberty, hạnh phúc và thoải mái của bạn là món quà vô giá của chúng tôi. 

*Buffet Việt Ẩm thực* 
*Buffet trưa:*
Giá: 169,000 Vnd / người lớn - 89,000 Vnd / trẻ em 
Khai mạc: 11:30 am - 01:30 pm từ thứ hai đến chủ nhật 
Ăn trưa tự chọn trình đơn là một sự lựa chọn lớn của 50 món salad ngon, hấp dẫn và bổ dưỡng, với một loạt các kết hợp với nước sốt khác nhau, đặc sản Huế, các món cuốn, kem, hoa quả tươi, vv 
Làm mới không khí và phục vụ nhiệt tình 

*Weekend Buffet:*
Giá: 299,000 Vnd / người lớn - 159,000 Vnd / trẻ em 
Khai mạc: 06:00 pm - 09:30 pm từ thứ Sáu đến Chủ Nhật 
Ăn tối tự chọn với trình đơn trên 60 món ăn ngon được lựa chọn hoàn toàn được làm từ rau quả, thịt, hải sản, vv Chẳng hạn như cá rô cá nướng lên muối, tôm, mực, cá nướng, cua rang sốt me, nghêu hấp với sả, shusi, thịt bò hầm màu xanh lá cây hồ tiêu vv, món tráng miệng: bánh ngọt, trái cây nhiệt đới tươi, đậu hũ, kem tươi ... 

*Stone-nướng các món ăn 
*
*Tại sao nướng đá?*

• Sự trở lại quá khứ, con người sống như dân du mục săn bắn hái lượm, họ sử dụng để nướng thịt bằng than củi mà không cần thêm gia vị. Phương pháp này được cho là để giữ cho hương vị gốc của thực phẩm - một điều kiện quan trọng để đánh giá một món ăn ngày nay.
 • Cộng với việc sử dụng đá nướng là hương vị của thực phẩm được duy trì như nướng bằng than củi và bề mặt không bị cháy - đó là nguyên nhân gây ra ung thư.
 • Phương pháp này cũng được giảm dầu ăn, kết quả là không có Cholesterol 

*Một số điều thú vị về ẩm thực nướng Stone-*
 • Mỗi trọng lượng đá 3 kg
 • Phải mất 4 giờ để đạt đến nhiệt độ cao nhất.
 • Nhiệt độ tối đa đá có thể quan sát từ lò là 400 độ C
 • Có thể được nấu chín thực phẩm sau 2-5 phút và giữ ấm lên đến 45 phút 
• Nướng thực phẩm có thể kết hợp với rau và nước sốt đặc biệt như: sốt nấm, sốt tiêu xanh, nước sốt bạc hà, nước sốt cay, vv ....
 • Thực phẩm, phù hợp cho đá nướng, là: thịt bò Úc, thịt lợn, thịt gà, cá hồi và hải sản.
 • Có hai lựa chọn: có hoặc không có gia vị 

*Thông Tin Liên Hệ*
Điện thoại: 08.3836 5172 hoặc 08.3836 4556 - Ext 895/896 
Email: level9@libertyhotels.com.vn 
Web www.buffetquehuong.com.vn 
Địa chỉ: 265 Phạm Ngũ Lão St, Quận 1, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 

by saigon hotel - vietnam hotel - buffet ngon saigon

----------

